# Help identifying an INCRA device, please



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

As some of you know, I am selling off a substantial portion of my woodworking tools. Well, this INCRA (I think??) device was tucked away behind some other tools. I must have purchased it a long time ago. I have NO idea what to call it, and a search of the internet hasn't helped so far. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## Scott Hodge (Mar 12, 2013)

It looks like a table saw extension.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Rich,

https://www.incra.com/table_saw_fences-tsls_fences.html

John


----------

